

Rails Testing Advice in Eleven Steps - duck
http://railsrx.com/2011/03/31/testing-advice-in-eleven-steps/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The title means "Advice about Testing" - it does not mean "How to test advice
you're given."

~~~
duck
Yep, not the best title. I hate changing titles when submitting things to HN
though.

